# FIREWORKS @ IHTs HOUSE!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

okay, got some time to post quickly what you corksuckers have sent me when you were in a drunken stupor thinking i'm some sort of FOG....

hey, i'm no different than anyone else on here (well, maybe a little more sexy than most, but that's alright).

here we go....

FIRST BOX WAS FROM CATFISH!!!!
excellent cigars. thank you very much.
i haven't tried a Dominico before, nor the World Blend.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this next one, from Frank and Anita, they did their homework and remembered some conversations we had before.

they sent me the "stinky ashtray", which i was trying to get as a gift to Poker for the SoCal herf (but we ended up getting him a Tommy Bahama ashtray while we were in Cali) but they were out when i tried to order.

the cigars were some i'd talked about with them, or posted info about (like the list of Connie's and what they actually were).

the gorilla beanie baby is cool, and the candy for my son made him happy.

thanks a ton and the nice card!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the contents.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the cigars


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cigars and gorilla....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i needed a bigger ashtray, all i had was one of those marble ones that looks nice but lacks the area to hold a lot of ashes....

kick ass. the smokes will be aging for a month or so, they might live long enough to see my new humidor when i get that in.

thanks to Mark, Frank and Anita... a trio of great people on here.
i'm not worthy.
but i'll take 'em, for sure.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Very impressive and very generous. Catfish and the Justus' are very munificent, and you, you MAGFOG, deserve it. You're not handling the pressure very well ... What's going to happen when you are a FROG? :r


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow! Nice hits. Congrats & way to go Frank & Anita and Mark.

Mel


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Just a humble offering from us Greg, I thought we had a great chat in Okie and really wanted to do something fer yens for setting up such a fun time.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

nice looking hits there guys WTG!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

floydp said:


> Just a humble offering from us Greg, I thought we had a great chat in Okie and really wanted to do something fer yens for setting up such a fun time.


thanks frank. i kinda chuckled when i saw the 5 Vegas'. those were my fav's for a long while (and what i got some of my co-workers smoking a few years back).
kick anita in the ass for me while you're at it.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice hit guys and gal...He really is a Fog just won't admit it...Enjoy Greg and make sure you let your son play with the Beanie Baby...No need to be stingy


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well.... he's sure CRANKY enough to be an FOG :r


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> kick anita in the ass for me while you're at it.


:r :r

Maybe they confused F'in OLD Guy with F'in Angry Guy, and this was for a pass of a different sort...

You're a FOG to a lot of us, dude, get over it. It's not hero worship, and we're not saying you're the smoker that poker is (strange sentence there...), it's just an acknowledgement that you contribute a hell of a lot here.

Will all those whose taste in cigars (and credit card bills) have been affected in one way or another by IHT, his posts, his reviews, his box splits, and his contests please chime in here?

Now take it like a MAN, grandpaw.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great hits Mark and the Justus League.... Greg, time for you to go "spank the monkey"...he's a little too close to your sticks!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

i love my stinky ashtray, it can hold a lot of cigars! enjoy! thats a great bomb!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> :r :r
> 
> Maybe they confused F'in OLD Guy with F'in Angry Guy, and this was for a pass of a different sort...
> 
> You're a FOG to a lot of us, dude, get over it. It's not hero worship, and we're not saying you're the smoker that poker is (strange sentence there...), it's just an acknowledgement that you contribute a hell of a lot here.


F'in Ornery Guy?

Not saying that you are, IHT, just going along with the stereotype....

F'in Overly-Self-Deprecating Guy? (one of these days you'll have to admit that you know quite a bit about cigars...)


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> Maybe they confused F'in OLD Guy with *F'in Angry Guy*, and this was for a pass of a different sort...
> 
> You're a FOG to a lot of us, dude, get over it. It's not hero worship, and we're not saying you're the smoker that poker is (strange sentence there...), it's just an acknowledgement that you contribute a hell of a lot here.
> 
> ...


Now wouldn't that make him a ***???? That's not very nice... pretty damned funny though!! :r :r :r

You and Mike hit us pretty hard in Oklahoma... we owed you!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Your more than welcome Greg. But I swear I never meant to send it as an FOG bomb. It just happened to coincide with all the other bombs this week. But after reading some of the posts.....well, who am I to argue :r . Hope you enjoy.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> the contents.


Hey, I thought that was a modified bed pan next to the monkey!


----------

